# 7-LED Vista-Lite Bicycle Tail Light w/Pics



## Illuminated (Mar 21, 2003)

Since this is such a great bicycle tail light, I was compelled to show it here.

Seven (7) LED's, super-small and amazingly bright. Quality construction, waterproof, uses 2AAA's, and comes with an excellent quick-release bracket. Non-metallic bracket attaches securely to various tube diameters "hose clamp style", and features tilt angle adjustment for optimum visibility from the rear. The light itself has a belt/pocket clip for use w/o bracket if desired.

The light has two operating modes which are easily accessed via a rubber sealed button on the rear of the body. Steady Mode is *very* bright and Vista-Lite claims a 10-hour run time. Flashing Mode at 0.5 Hz [EDIT: approx. 4 flashes/sec ~ 240Hz] is an attention-getter and conserves power for supposedly 100 hours of run time.

Before I started using NiMH AAA's, I would get an entire season of use from one set of alkalines using mostly the flashing mode (??? hours). More recently I just swap-in fresh NiMH's every other ride (just to be safe) and run in steady mode for maximum visibility. Battery changes are easy though it requires removing (2) screws with a small phillips. Screws are machine thread (not self-tapping) and run in metal inserts inside the light. O-rings are used for protection from the elements. 

Shown here next to an AA cell for size reference...







...and most common mounting method on the bike...






...in operation as viewed from 20 feet...






...and again from 80 feet.






Pics were taken in bright twilight conditions though they make it appear slightly lighter than it actually was.

Drivers I know have often commented on how visible this light is from considerable distances. I've been using this for several years and it has *never* let me down. I suppose I could even say that I trust my life to it when I'm on the bike at night...

The bottom line? Highly recommended by this user for the $15-$20 invested.

I only wish I lived in a more bike-friendly area... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

John


----------



## JollyRoger (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice!
I use this one as well...very bright indeed...
I just wish it was more convenient to change the batteries (I use nimh, too!)


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a similar one (looks identical but is a little more rounded and has less mounting options) that I really like. These things are really bright and work great!

-Mike


----------



## Velcro (Mar 29, 2003)

Cool! I've got a taillight from Smart® that looks very similar to the Vista and is pretty bright. However, I read somewhere that the Vista uses magnifying lenses for extra brightness. Is that true? If so, I just might have to get one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I never thought about using NiMH's in my taillights. Do you get the same brightness as with alkalines?

Velcro


----------



## Illuminated (Mar 29, 2003)

Velcro,

The Eclipse does seem to have some sort of lenses molded into the red cover. Can't say whether or not it's brighter on alkalines than on NiMHs because I don't have two to do a side-by-side comparison. I *can* say that either way it's so damn bright it's hard to look at.

I haven't compared all the LED tail lights that are out there - and I know that there are some new ones - but my neighbor owns a bike shop and these things are one of the smallest and brightest and easiest to mount that we've seen.

John


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 30, 2003)

Link to buy?

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## Velcro (Mar 30, 2003)

Icebreak, look here:

Bike Nashbar ($14) 

REI ($20) 

Performance Bike ($15.99)

Note that I don't know those companies, I just found them while I was looking for a good Eclipse picture.

FWIW, I found a very nice close-up of the Eclipse dome here. You can see those lenses. What I also noticed it that all the LED's point in one direction? I don't really like that. I was hoping the magnified LED's took care of the rear and the other ones would produce visibility to the sides, because having LED's in two or (preferably) three independent directions is just way safer. Hmmmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Velcro


----------



## Illuminated (Mar 30, 2003)

I've purchased once or more from each of those companies without a problem.

Velcro, you are correct - all the LEDs point rearward for maximum visibility from the rear.

Note, however, that those vertical lines in the lens cover are actually sort of like prizms and work similar to a fresnel lens to throw *some* light at wider angles. Also note that the red lens cover wraps half-way around the body to allow more light from the sides. It' not a perfect solution to side-facing LED's, but it's not bad.

I suppose it might even be possible to bend one LED on each side *outward* to improve visibility from the sides, but I'm not sure if the circuit board/reflector assembly can be removed from the lens or not.

John


----------



## Velcro (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay, you convinced me. I have to get one (like I don't have enough taillights already). Damn CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
Finding one will be tough though, as Vistalite products don't seem to be sold here. 
Cateye and Smart dominate our bike shops. I'll look around anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Velcro


----------



## Illuminated (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry Velcro,

Didn't mean to twist your arm. But I *do* like mine.

Upon closer inspection I did notice a couple of things-

First, it would be difficult to remove the circuit board from the front lens as the threaded metal screw inserts are knurled and work like rivets to secure the board assembly to the lens. I'm not sure whether they're pressed in or what, but they seem to be in there plenty tight.

Secondly, my previous comment about the possibility of bending the LED leads to increase sideward visibility was in err because you can't get to them without removing the circuit board & inserts. Also, the LED's are seated flat against the board.

Velcro, since you made me think more about side visibility, I did take a closer look at that aspect.

The Vista-Lite does have some visibility from the sides and even from towards the front, but it's mostly the illuminated "wrap-around" lens that you see.

I decided to add some red reflective tape to the black part of the body, wrapping around from the sides to the back of the light. A hobby knife was used to trim the tape cleanly along the double-curved sides where the lens meets the body.

That reflective tape rocks! I've even put it on my helmet, aong other things. The thing is though, is that it only works when viewed from nearly the same point as a light source (such as from behind headlights). Won't help much at twilight when drivers don't use their lights (they can see just fine - what's the problem?).

Velcro, any idea what shipping from Ohio, USA to your locale might run? I'd be willing to do so if there's no better alternative.

John


----------



## Velcro (Apr 30, 2003)

John, my excuses for not responding to your post a little faster. I had some computer problems.

Your offer is very kind and I'll keep it in mind. I'm going to take a final look around first to see what I can come up with. I thought about sending an email to Vista to ask if they have a dealer here, but noticed they don't have a contact adres on the site. I'll have to try their NZ or AU duplicate site.

As for twisting my arm, I don't mind at all. I got this thing for taillights. Don't know why. Friends and family often ask me what I'm doing with so many taillights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Velcro


----------



## Illuminated (Apr 30, 2003)

Velcro,

No problem - let me know what you can find out. If needed, I'll try and get company info for you.

Good Luck!

John


----------



## socalrunner (Apr 30, 2003)

I have used the vista and it is a great light.. I prefer the planet bike 7 led tail light.. I do a lot of night riding and like the fact that the 7 led's are not all facing backwards.. They have 7 Super-bright LEDs aimed 5 ways for 220 degrees of visibility.. Kinda of a nice thing. There is a seller on ebay who sells them for under $10.00 plus shipping.. It is the model BRT - 7..


http://www.planetbike.com/rearlights.html#


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2003)

I just bought one of these things off ebay, so we'll soon know how well it does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

(Crap! What has CPF done? I don't even own or use a bicycle, and I still bought a taillight!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 1, 2003)

Very, very cool! Looks likes it's easy to install, use, and maintain. I think I'll get one of these!


----------



## Illuminated (May 1, 2003)

Craig,

I think there are many uses for a long-running pocket-sized LED flasher besides biking. I've even used them for trail markers in areas where I wasn't worried about someone scarfing it up. I probably should buy the cheapies for that, though.

Have fun!

John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2003)

I'm sure I'll find *some way* to put this on my electric Rascal wheelchair/scooter thingie, though the mounting location & method may turn out to be a bit unorthodox. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I probably wouldn't use it as a trail marker, regardless if somebody is likely to rip it off or not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Illuminated (May 3, 2003)

Craig,

Try a velcro or a neoprene strap, and clip the light onto that, maybe?

Rad Shak has that super-duper self-adhesive unisex (both parts are the same) plastic velcro-like stuff that could probably mount a ceiling fan - that might work also.

Actually I was referring to the time I used my blinky-light as a "hole" marker on the path between my house and my neighbor's, so I guess I really can't call it a "trail". Kept me from finding that hole the hard way, though...

John


----------



## Velcro (May 5, 2003)

I just found out Vistalite was bought by Bell a couple of years ago, I'm going to email them.

FWIW, those Planet lights are actually made by Smart. I've got the 7 LED model too, it's very nice ( link ). I like how the entire dome lights up, instead of just 7 independent hotspots. Wish they made an AA version. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Illuminated (May 5, 2003)

Velcro,

Thanks for the links - looks interesting. How's the waterproofness on the 7-LED model? Also, I didn't see the battery type listed - what's it use?

BTW, the headlights shown on the lower right corner of the Smart "New Item" page are also sold by Planet Bike, who calls them "Alias" or something like that. I think they use MR11C lamps, and the SC model has some sort of "digital" circuit, but I haven't determined whether it's regulated or not.

Some of the other self-contained headlights on that page look kind of interesting, also...

John


----------



## Velcro (May 6, 2003)

Waterproofness is very good. It has a rubber gasket and the housing is tight fitting. A friend of mine also has one and we both have biked through the pouring rain with no problems.

It runs on 2 AAA batteries, and to replace them you need to wedge a coin or similarly shaped object between the housing and the dome. What irritates me about this is that it causes light chipping and denting on the light. However, I found that it's much easier to use the lever of a small nail cutter. Much faster, and no chipping or denting. I'll see if I can find a picture of one.

The batteries in mine recently leaked and made the contacts unreliable. I tried to remove the corrosion, but it's tough stuff to remove. I never had this on any taillight before. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

John, which of the other headlights do you find interesting? I have some experience with a couple of them.


----------



## AndyJ (May 6, 2003)

Let me jump in here and ask a question.

I purchased a Zefal "Menage a Trois" for my "bent". This package is a bright red LED tailight with flash and a front light that is both halogen and LED.

I bought the kit because the front light LEDs are really bright yellow and flash so cars can really see me coming. I have not seen any other light that has this feature.

I now need to purchase front and rear lights for my wife's "bent".

There is no doubt the VistaLite is one of the brightest rear lites out there but does anybody know if there is a light like the VistaLite with a clear lens for the front?

Thx.
Andy


----------



## JollyRoger (May 6, 2003)

Regarding the 7-LED Vist-Lite....I actually did take it apart a while ago. It's not that hard to separate the circuit board. It's interesting that they use some sort of short and stubby led (not the 5mm led's we're so accustomed to seeing, but similar, just shorter and with a more conical "dome."

it's bright anyways....just wish it had a built in reflector like the cateye's....


----------



## Illuminated (May 6, 2003)

Velcro,

The two that use a separate battery pack and what Planet Bike calls the "Spectra Blue" 15-watt lamp. The one with a controller has 9/12/15-watt selectable levels, and the one without the controller is supposedly upgradeable. I've only seen these in a catalog - I've never seen any reviews or actually seen one.

I'm curious if of the other self-contained units are built well and have a decent beam pattern. Don't know what lamp styles they use, but I'm interested for the sake of using the lamp housing with upgraded lamps and external power pack.

Seems I'm always trying different things, depending on what inexpensive lights lend themselves well to being modded...

Thanks - John


----------



## Illuminated (May 6, 2003)

Andy,

Seems I've seen a larger rectangular VistaLite that uses a real strobe. The one I saw comes with different color lenses (or at least could be purchased sepaately). There was a clear version.

Hope this helps - John


----------



## Lurker (May 9, 2003)

I have an older Vista Light with clear reflective lens and about 5 white (or maybe yellow) LEDs for the front. I don't know if they are still made. Mine is about 10 years old.

I prefer the Cateye tail light because it has the fully functional reflector, so even with dead batteries it will still serve it's purpose to a degree. Of course you could mount a separate reflector as well.

I have been using Vistas or similar since the first ones came out about 15 years ago. They are the best thing to happen to nighttime cycling safety since the reflector.


----------



## AndyJ (May 13, 2003)

I purchased a VistaLite Super Nebula (red) for the back and a VistaLite Clear Nebula (green/yellow) for the front of my wife's bent.

The brightness on these two is unbelievable and they make the bike really visible during the day.

Highly recommended.

Andy


----------



## Illuminated (May 13, 2003)

Great Andy!

Can you show us any pix? I'll have to look up the Super Nebula - haven't heard of it before.

John


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 13, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif Does anybody know how the Super Nebula 5 compares to the Total Eclipse? Any comparison pics? Is the Total Eclipse worth the extra money?


----------



## Velcro (May 14, 2003)

John, 

About those Planet/Smart lights. I saw them a while ago in a bike shop, so my experience with them is a bit limited. They're constructed of plastic. I can't recall whether it was tough plastic or flimsy, but the 'neck' (the bit between the head and the bracket, can't find the proper word) did look like a weak point. The mounting bracket is a quick-release type via a lever and has rubber pads to prevent sliding on your handlebar.

The lamp is an 6V MR-11 with blue coating that is supposed to give it that higher color temperature look. I haven't seen the beam but it's supposed to have a 14 degree hotspot. On/off switch can be mounted on your handlebar near the grip, which is very nice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Velcro (May 14, 2003)

Andy, is the clear Nebula really that bright? Are they green or yellow LED's? 
All of my green lights have been /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif so far.


----------



## AndyJ (May 14, 2003)

I'll get some front/rear pix posted in the next day or so.

Andy


----------



## AndyJ (May 14, 2003)

Here are some photos:





They were taken with no flash at 8:30pm, just at dusk.

The bent on the left has the VistaLite Clear Nebula and Super Nebula.

The bent on the right has the Zefal "Menage a Trois".

I guess there isn't much of an argument that the VistaLites are a ton brighter.

All of these lights have various flash modes which make them really stand out during the day.

Also, each of the lites uses 2 AA batts.

Andy


----------



## Illuminated (May 15, 2003)

Velcro,

Thanks for the info /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Andy,

Thanks for the pix...and that tail-light looks prety bright the picture. I guess we'll never really know which are brighter until someone buys both.

BTW-nice bikes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

John


----------



## Velcro (May 16, 2003)

Nice pics andy!

John, I've come to understand that Vistalite made a new version of the Eclipse which was supposed to be something like 33% brighter. Now there are two model numbers for the Eclipse, 700 and 707, one of which is supposed to be the new model. Do you know which number your Eclipse had? Thanks in advance!


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Velcro said:*
Nice pics andy!

John, I've come to understand that Vistalite made a new version of the Eclipse which was supposed to be something like 33% brighter. Now there are two model numbers for the Eclipse, 700 and 707, one of which is supposed to be the new model. Do you know which number your Eclipse had? Thanks in advance!


[/ QUOTE ]
700 and 707? Where can you get the 707?


----------



## Velcro (May 17, 2003)

quote *Improved over the 700 Eclipse,* /quote

Nashbar Total Eclipse


----------



## Illuminated (May 17, 2003)

Velcro,

Mine must be the 700 because I've had it for several years. I've seen newer ones (last year) that have different flashing modes, such as "chaser", etc., and had a clear translucent body instead of black.

John


----------



## Velcro (May 17, 2003)

Okay. This light is soon going to be in my collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I'll post my findings here when I get it.

I was wondering, what's that "chase" function some lights have? How does it flash, and why is it called like that?


----------



## Illuminated (May 17, 2003)

Velcro,

The chase mode (I believe) is where 1 LED lights at a time sequentially (i.e. - "chases the next LED"). I've only seen it once, and it's been awhile.

It's kinda neat 'cuz it's novel, but it didn't impress me that much compared to the visibility of rapid on/off flash or steady modes. I recall being less interested in the novelty aspect and more concerned with the visibility aspect at the time.

I wasn't aware that the newer ones are supposed to be even brighter - I'll have to find one and check it out.

Did you ever find a source that'll ship to your locale?

John


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2003)

When I'm biking and decide to take a small break (getting off the bike), I set my light to such a mode. It doesn't give that tense, watch-out kind off look while still indicating to people there is someone ahead. Of course, this is on our Dutch bike paths, not among the motorists. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Anyway, I didn't know they called it like that. Thanks.

As for the Eclipse, yes, I found one when visiting a bike shop. I was surprised to say the least! Have to go back to pick it up as I didn't have enough time. Can't wait!

I do wonder if I should skip the old model and go for the 707, but I don't know if the shop can get that one. But the price wasn't outrageous so I might get them both anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Illuminated (May 18, 2003)

Velcro,

Sounds good...my rides are usually short duration/high intensity for fitness, so I don't get off the bike that much. The friendly chase mode sounds perfect for saying "watch out for me" rather than "ALERT! ALERT!". I hadn't thought of that before.

I wish cycling here was viewed more like there. While there are daily commuters and such, most cycling is done as recreation rather than incorporated as a part of daily life...and many (seems like most) motorists tend to be annoyed by our presence on *their* roadways.

I had the rare chance to visit the mountains of Italy for a couple of weeks (visiting the neighbor's family) - and many in the small villages prefer to walk or ride rather than drive. I was awed by the fact that motorists would often pull over and wave us by - as if to say they'd rather be riding than driving or something like that...it was cool!

Please let us know what you decide and how you like it...

John


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Illuminated said:*

I wish cycling here was viewed more like there. While there are daily commuters and such, most cycling is done as recreation rather than incorporated as a part of daily life...and many (seems like most) motorists tend to be annoyed by our presence on *their* roadways. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with that. It is very unfortunate that biking in the US is basically for fun, more than actual transportation. It would be a lot cleaner here if more people would bike to work, and places close by.

Many places are not "bike-friendly." They can be dangerous and risky for bikers because of traffic, a bad trail, or a poor choice of route. Many roads are hilly, and I know a lot of people who don't like to bike because of the hills. Even though it doesn't seem that steep for me, other people view the normal topography of the terrain as difficult to bike.


----------



## Velcro (May 31, 2003)

Hi again. John, I got the light since a week now and have been playing with it since. It's a nice light but I'm a little disappointed about it. I don't know if I should post my findings here as this was originally your thread. Let me know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 31, 2003)

I've used various brands of red LED rear lights on my bicycle since about 1989. They've varied in brightness and number of LEDs. The most important factor I've found is simply that they blink... brightness is less of an issue.

Without them, vehicles tend to come up at you and then suddenly veer left out of your way... in my mind this is dangerous.

With a blinking LED at your rear, drivers see you from at least 300 M (1,000 ft.) and have LOTS of time to consider what to do as they approach you... slow down, speed up and pass, stop, etc. Lots of warning is the key. Almost ANY of the blinking LED bike lights on the market today will achieve this effect.

Where I live, the roads are lightly travelled at night and drivers tend to pass me while they're completely in the other lane (two-lane highway). I feel comfortable, and I'm sure they feel comfortable too, having had lots of warning. Also, make sure to have reflectors on your bike and on your person as well, including your helmet.


----------



## Illuminated (May 31, 2003)

Velcro,

Post your impressions. That way others may consider opposing views about this particular product and make their own decisions about whether or not to purchase. After all, I'm not selling these, so I have nothing to gain or lose by any comments posted in this thread.

Fire away, my friend...John


----------



## Velcro (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay.

The pushbutton is nice. It has a solid feel when you press it. However, it's not really attached to anything. The yellow bit that you press is basically an extension that presses against a contact on the circuit board. It is kept in place by the mounting clip. If you remove the clip it can fall out. Not really a problem, but something you should be aware of when you replace the clip.

I was worried that the clip, once broken, could not be replaced. Luckily, that's not the case. There are two screws that attach the clip to the housing, so when it breaks you can remove the 'remains' and put a new one on it. Btw, those screws are *really tiny!*

The mounting method is a bit awkward to me, probably because I've not dealt with this type of bracket before. I have to cut the band and attach two other pieces to it with a screw. The screw does not appear to be included in the package, or it has fallen out in the bike shop. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Plus side though, is that it fits various tube diameters. Guess it will take some getting used to.

I don't really like how you have to unscrew the housing each time you replace the batteries. I prefer the pressure/wedge type enclosures.

I really like the instruction leaflet that comes with it. It gives you this 'official document' feeling. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And there are several languages on it too! lol

Now for the most interesting part: light output! I, together with three other people, compared it to my 7-LED Smart light. When both lights are set in the flashing mode, the Smart is noticeably brighter. It was clear to all four of us. I'm quite surprised by this, since the Eclipse has seven LED's that all point in the same direction and three of them have magnifying optics, whereas the Smart only has three LED's without optics. When setting both lights in the steady-on mode, the Eclipse is slightly brighter. 

That is the part that makes me not like the light so much: it's more attention getting in the flash mode but it's brighter (more intense) in the steady-on mode. Why is that? All in all a nice light but not exactly what I thought it would be.


----------



## Illuminated (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks Velcro, for giving me your honest opinion. I'm sorry if I've misled you in any way regarding this light.

Which model did you get? I have the older one with no "chase" mode.

I just looked at the newer 707 in the store again tonight and noticed immediately that the flash mode is at a very slow rate compared to mine. Doesn't seem to have the same attention-getting urgency about it somehow.

As for brightness, well, I didn't have mine handy to compare it to. Not sure about the battery condition of the store demo, either. Going to have to check-out that Smart (sold here as the Planet Bike BRT-3 I think...).

You are correct in that the rapid flash mode is not as bright as steady, but then it uses far less power, so that seemed logical to me. I should have mentioned that also. 

As for the clip, I've never broken mine, but then I don't clip it on anything but the mount either.

The mount, ahh - the mount...well, the original mount I think is as you described it, and came with the missing screw. I probably should have given more detail on that earlier - sorry... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

But I bought extra mounts for other bikes later on, and the newer mounts were different - and better. The light attachment to the mount was almost identical, but the bike mount was more like a hose clamp, and is easier to move from bike to bike. The strap length was excessive enough to fit some very fat tubes and sticks out at 90-degrees from the light, so I trimmed it after mounting on my largest seatpost. There's enough leeway there to fit the seatposts on all my bikes.

Gotta run - and thanks again for the feedback.

John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a BRT-7 that I got off Ebay a month or so ago, and I'm just now trying to put it on my electric wheelchair. The upright in front is too small for the large bracket, and too large for the small bracket. That leaves just one place left to try and put it - the crossbar on the back. But it could get crunched there if I back into an elevator or wall or something.

If I mount it there, I'm sure I'll hear about it when I go to Bartell Drugs or the Pike Place Market tomorrow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Velcro (Jun 21, 2003)

Oops, I forgot about this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

John, I got the 700 model. Regarding the flash mode, one would think that the flashing alone extends runtime. So there would be no need to make the flash dimmer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif All of my other lights have equal intensity in flash mode. Some even increase the intensity. Btw, I'm sorry to hear commuting by bike is so uncommon (and dangerous) in your country. I've read a lot about it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I never realized that you guys ride among motorists (with all the risks involved) until I watched a documentary about NYC messengers and surfed the web. 

Craig, have you tried to use the rubber bands to make the larger bracket fit on the upright of your chair?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Velcro said:*
Craig, have you tried to use the rubber bands to make the larger bracket fit on the upright of your chair? 

[/ QUOTE ]
My chair is broken now, so I'm back to a 3-wheeled scooter.
The only place my BRT-7 fits on it is on the back (and it just barely fits), where it could become broken if I back into an elevator or wall or something. But that hasn't happened yet, so it's still on there.

The BRT-7 is on there sideways though (because the metal tube I mounted it to is horizontal), so those side-aiming LEDs actually aim up & down instead, but I haven't gotten any complaints about it, so it's fine the way it is. 

I'll get the BRT-7 on my website soon.


----------

